# Naww so cute, had to share



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

Found on facebook, so cute


----------



## Zeus&Slim09 (Jan 13, 2012)

That put a huge smile on my face!


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

i love this!


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

That is the sweetest picture! I love it.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Wonder how many people here are thinking how good that goat would be to feed to their dogs


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

That's such a sweet picture.


----------



## AveryandAudrey (Sep 20, 2010)

Too cute! That totally looks like a Boxer I rescued that my grandma now has.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Saw this too...love it! :thumb:


----------

